# Chiptunes wie und was braucht man?



## Demolite (23. Januar 2004)

Hi wollte mal fragen wie man solche Chiptunes machen kann wie Maktone und co.

In diesen C64 & Amiga style wäre nett wenn mir welche helfen könnten


----------



## jore (31. Januar 2004)

Hallo Demolite,

am besten ist, wenn du dir einen Tracker (z.b.: FastTracker oder Skale ) schnappst und ein fertiges Chiptune studierst.

Gruß
jore


----------

